# Kathleen Turner - Damals und Heute x30



## Tokko (6 Sep. 2008)

*Damals.....*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*Heute...*​


 

 

 

 ​


----------



## General (6 Sep. 2008)

Ja Ja das Alter,macht vor keinem halt


----------

